# Fixxons inkjet film...



## BOOSH! (Jul 31, 2009)

So I had a sample pack of this sent to me, to compare it to my current film. First thing I noticed was that it was slightly milky looking (whereas my stuff is crystal clear), and it was difficult to tell which side was printable (took a pen to both sides to see which it stuck to).

I printed out (using an EPSON 1520) a design I already had on my current film and checked them both out side-by-side. The Fixxons product definitely "looks" black-er. Whereas my existing film kinda looks black-brownish. But when I hold it up to the light, I can read the writing on the light bulb through the Fixxons, and the other stuff does a much better job of blocking out not just the lettering on the light bulb, but the light as well.

I'd throw this on a screen and test it, but I'm in the process of ordering more emulsion. My concern is that with the milkiness of the film and the less-than-opaqueness of the ink, the exposure won't be quite as good as what I'm currently using.

Can any current Fixxons users weigh in on this? Are your films completely opaque? Do you have to be careful with overburning your screens? Anything else you'd like to add?

Thanks.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

They're sending me some samples too. I'll let you know when I get them and have a chance to tryem.


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

I use fixxons film. 13"x 100' roll and i love the stuff..my screens burn perfect. I print my seps on a epson workforce 1100 (no rip). If you take the film and put it between your fingers (thumb and index) you can feel the smooth side and the coated side. or if you have a printer that has a roll feeder the film should come over the top. My exposure unit is home built metal halide 400w. burn screens in 1minute 30 seconds. not a single issue...fixxons film is cheaper cost wise but i truly like the quality. and shipping has been super fast and well packaged. Sorry if i gave to much info but i was trying to answer question i myself would ask.


----------



## macumazahn (Jan 11, 2007)

I use Fixxons film also and I love it. I have a epson 1400 a diy metal halide and the screenprinters hybrid ink from inkjetcarts.com and the fixxons film works perfectly. Notice I didn't mention a rip and a single sheet burns great. If I were you I would give it a shot and see. Since its just samples it won't cost anything but time.


----------



## fixxons (Jul 23, 2010)

Boosh! ; What gives our film the milky look is our microporous coating. This coating is applied so that more ink from your printer could be absorbed by our film, giving you a dense darker black. It is also what makes our film waterproof. 

Thank you to everyone for the positive feedback. We appreciate your business and hope to continue to be your film supplier.

-Jesus.


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

fixxons said:


> Boosh! ; What gives our film the milky look is our microporous coating. This coating is applied so that more ink from your printer could be absorbed by our film, giving you a dense darker black. It is also what makes our film waterproof.
> 
> Thank you to everyone for the positive feedback. We appreciate your business and hope to continue to be your film supplier.
> 
> -Jesus.


Your film and prices are the best. I'm a customer for life.


----------



## fixxons (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks foot print !
Great website by the way, hope everything is well.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

How long does it take to get the samples?


----------



## fixxons (Jul 23, 2010)

They usually go out the same day or next day latest. Our samples are shipped USPS, so it depends on your location. We're shipping out of Fullerton, CA. You can e-mail me directly at [email protected] for more info.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Okay Jesus, I'll email you too: [email protected]

Just sent you an email


----------



## Rexx (Aug 13, 2009)

just buy it dont bother with samples. I love their films!


----------



## macumazahn (Jan 11, 2007)

I second that last comment.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Rixx, what kind of ink are you using in your CIS?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Rexx, sorry, I wrote Rixx instead of Rexx.


----------



## snackdaddy185 (May 17, 2008)

This thread reminded me I had a sample pack from fixxons film sitting on my shelf for months. I decided to try it out last night and the results came out great. I am also running an epson 1400 with hybrid ink from injetcarts.us. I was wondering if they only sell 100 sheet packs? Do they sell them in a 50 pack?


----------



## macumazahn (Jan 11, 2007)

I am not sure. I suggest you buy the roll though and just cut it. The savings are great and nopt trouble as long as its cut relatively straight


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

Im not sure about a 50 pack. They sell rolls @ 100' I prefer the roll so I can my sheet to the length I need. Less waste just my opinion.


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

I bought a box and have tried a couple of sheets. It seems a little smoother than the other stuff I use, so it had a slightly higher tendency to stick to the emulsion after the shot, but the ink didn't transfer to the emulsion, so that's not an issue. Is slightly less "milky" than my other film, too. I might have to "up" my ink volume slightly for a little more opacity, but I burned a couple of screens and they turned out perfect, so I'll be buying more. The price is good and the free shipping seals the deal.


----------



## fixxons (Jul 23, 2010)

Snackdaddy185; Glad you were happy with your results, We only carry boxes of 100 sheets.


----------



## snackdaddy185 (May 17, 2008)

Thanks, I will be ordering a 13" roll shortly.


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

I got a sample pack from Fixxons as well as a sample back from DSF (discountscreenfilms.com).

I did some tests and both seem like great flims and are way better than regular office transparency sheets.

However after close examination I saw the the Fixxon's film was the better of the 2.
Even on the finer detail.

The film from DSF showed very very tiny "cracks" in the design which will allow light to pass throw. not a problem for big spot color designs but I can see a problem for finer detail designs.

The image on the Fixxons films was smoother, darker and had more coverage of ink.
I think this is the same film i get from Victory Factory because they both have that milky haze.
I have never had a problem with the film that I get from Victor factory...even with halftones!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm still waiting for my samples from Fixxons. I requested the samples twice now, and haven't received either. 

I guess I'll have to check with Victory Factory and see what they have.


----------



## fixxons (Jul 23, 2010)

selanac: Your samples were sent out last week. You should have received them by now.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Never seen them. Let me PM my address, and can you check to see if you have the right address? Maybe you can send me a picture of one of your envelopes. Is it a large envelope or just a business letter size? Do you distribute them in any of the stores? Maybe I can go there and buy a few?


----------



## alvarez1987 (Oct 20, 2011)

Just ordered some from paypal. How long does it take to get to SC?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Probably takes a week or so due to the holidays.

I've ordered several packages and rolls of Fixxons. There a very good product.


----------



## azkfx450 (Jun 16, 2011)

hopefully someone can help me! so I got an epson 1400, ran test prints on regular paper, worked good, i loaded 1 sheet at a time that i cut to length myself of fixxons roll paper, but when it trys to feed i keep getting paper jam error, but when u hit eject or paper feed the paper feeds clean through, anyone ran into this problem? could be something to do with my print settings?


----------



## playfulthrills (Oct 21, 2011)

http://www.footprintsp.com
Be the change you want to see in the world "*Gandhi"* 

i went here to look at the film and it said you doname was due to bbe renewed and my brouser blocked it

where do i find the fim samples at i like to try them

michael


----------



## playfulthrills (Oct 21, 2011)

fixxons said:


> selanac: Your samples were sent out last week. You should have received them by now.


can you send me some free samples I TRIED TO send you a private message but it say you cant recive then due to your mail box being full

superior t shirts
3738 corinne ave
charmette la 70043

epson 1100 printer


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Azkfx450,

What kind of paper do you have. Ive heard of the problem when you use Transparency. Try using film for an Inkjet printer and correct side of film.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Whose mail box is full, Fixxon's or mine?


----------



## macumazahn (Jan 11, 2007)

In order to get the inkjet film to feed properly you have to make sure that the roll is cut even. I use a straight edge or a framing square. If it is cut at an angle or the edges are jagged they just wont feed right in the 1400.


----------



## azkfx450 (Jun 16, 2011)

selanc, it is from fixxons for inkjet, i finally got some to feed but ended up with other issues lol now the computer or printer wont print the whole 13 inches wide and i realized i dont even have an epson 1400 but a workforce 1100


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

AZ, I have an Epson WF 1100 too. If you're printing on 13" you need to feed the film, with the overhang in front. Let it hang over the controlls or buttons. 

Also, change the paper size to a size big enough to cover 13". You have to change the paper size on the Computer Printer/Devices, not Photoshop or Graphic Software. 

Also, I have pigment ink, so I have to use Waterproof film. Fixxon's only put the waterproofing on one side of the film. Need to make sure you're printing on that side. It usually feels like a textured feel. 

Let me know if you have questions.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

azkfx450 said:


> hopefully someone can help me! so I got an epson 1400, ran test prints on regular paper, worked good, i loaded 1 sheet at a time that i cut to length myself of fixxons roll paper, but when it trys to feed i keep getting paper jam error, but when u hit eject or paper feed the paper feeds clean through, anyone ran into this problem? could be something to do with my print settings?


Maybe check your media selection in your software. I always set it to Photo Paper Glossy and Best Photo and it always works great.

You can't beat the quality and price on this film. I've been using it for over a year now and buy the 11x17 size for $65 with FREE shipping.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I use the Text/Photo selection I believe it is. Prints alot faster with great quality.


----------



## fixxons (Jul 23, 2010)

azkfx450 said:


> hopefully someone can help me! so I got an epson 1400, ran test prints on regular paper, worked good, i loaded 1 sheet at a time that i cut to length myself of fixxons roll paper, but when it trys to feed i keep getting paper jam error, but when u hit eject or paper feed the paper feeds clean through, anyone ran into this problem? could be something to do with my print settings?



This is more then likely due to the cut. The cut must be straight. If you plan to cut a roll down into sheets try using a rotary trimmer or something that will get you a clean straight cut. If you continue to have any issues you can contact me at 714-738-9009, my name is Jesus.


----------



## fixxons (Jul 23, 2010)

playfulthrills said:


> can you send me some free samples I TRIED TO send you a private message but it say you cant recive then due to your mail box being full
> 
> superior t shirts
> 3738 corinne ave
> ...



Sorry about that, I just cleaned out my inbox. I'll get those samples sent out to you today. Here's my e-mail in case you need to contact me. jesus[USER=114623]@fixxons[/USER].com


----------



## azkfx450 (Jun 16, 2011)

letting the film hang to the front of the printer solved my feeding issues


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Cool, learned it from another person on this forum.


----------



## azkfx450 (Jun 16, 2011)

yea but still having print issues it wont print my full image even if i do print to fit, when i call epson i couldnt really understand the guy but he said he cannot fix it , he think its something to do with the aspect ratio of corel draw program or something like that


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

No, not Print to Fit. You have to go into the Printer settings on the Printer, and change the Paper to the size you need.


----------



## azkfx450 (Jun 16, 2011)

the image fits on my 13x19 page size in corel, except the reg marks, and i have 13x19 paper borderless selected in print options


----------



## jayell (Dec 1, 2011)

just got my box of 100 13"x19" sheets...gonna try one tonight and I'll post results.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Remember that they're waterproof on one side only. They might have a sticker that says Print on This Side.


----------



## jfish (Feb 26, 2010)

Im still waiting for the pricing on the Canvas Rolls from Jesus...


----------



## fixxons (Jul 23, 2010)

jfish: I just sent you a link to our price list through a private message.

Please keep in mind we offer two different types of canvas.
Our cotton canvas is made of 100% cotton and can be stretched. 
Our textured canvas is made of synthetic material and can not be stretched. 
If you need samples let me know. 
Thank You.


----------



## jayell (Dec 1, 2011)

I just tried the Fixxon's inkjet film for the first time with my Canon ix6520 and I'm very impressed with the quality of both the film & prints...
unlike every other acetate, transparency, inkjet film I've tried these are by far the best...the ink is dry by the time the print is done, the ink isn't all sticky when "dry" and the images are razor sharp....very happy with the quality.

one question though...I set up the printer for the darkest prints possible but a very, very faint light still comes through when I hold it up to a light...it's not bright at all, looks almost like dark brown, but it IS light...should I double up on the film/design just to play it safe??

I was using Kinko's prints doubled up and no light came through [when doubled]...maybe I should just play it safe & use 2 prints...


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

To get more ink on film. In your graphics program take all the separations the black color is probably 100K. Change the color to 100C 100M 65Y100 K. Your films will be dark. Use a photo setting and a mid grade photo paper setting on printer


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Just because you can see light through a film doesn't mean Uv is getting through. I know this is true with stock Epson inks which are good uv filters. But canon should be the same. Example, you can see light coming from your dark room light but uv is being trapped. There are coatings on most sunglasses that filter uv out but are still transparent.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Epson uses 2 different stock inks, pigment and dye. With the pigment inks they are not as opaque when printed but actually have better UV resistance because it's archival but either will work and when used as described as above both will produce very opaque films no matter the brand of printer. I use to print just black and now use the rich black method even though I switched to all black. 

Dye ink specifically formulated for films are best as UV blockers are added. When exposing spot colors I have overexposed photopolymer emulsion by 1 minute and still washed out. I haven't tried with halftones but I suspect undercutting would occur.


----------



## abetterimage (Sep 8, 2007)

I know this is an old post, but thought I'd add a comment. I have used 4 different suppliers this year for film, and currently am using the 4th - Fixxons. The "milky" films are consistent for all waterproof films I've bought. I was using one supplier that the films would have to be literally set aside for about 10 minutes before they wouldn't smudge, which was odd to me since they claimed to be "waterproof." I also found that their films would "bleed" if in about 24 hours. I could never re-use one after a day. Then I bought some film from Ryonet on sale. It was much better. Then I bought some film from GM Graphics in Michigan at a trade show. I reordered from them a time or two. I noticed some inconsistent spots on their films, but they never affected the ink adhesion or burning, so I assume they are in a mid-layer. GM is the sale price of many others and quality is good. Lately I sent an order to Fixxons. Least expensive films I ever bought, and the quality is all as good as the Ryonet and GM. I did (just today) find one 12.5" film in my box of 13x18 film, but have never had a problem with film bleed since leaving the first supplier. Densities are great on all 3 also. Fixxons beats everyone on price.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

We only experienced bleeding if we printed on the wrong side.


----------



## BigUncleT13 (Aug 10, 2013)

What type of ink works best with these films? I recently purchased some and its like its not printing on to the sheets. I was just using standard ink that came with the printer. Its there but it looks like a hologram....


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

BigUncleT13 said:


> What type of ink works best with these films? I recently purchased some and its like its not printing on to the sheets. I was just using standard ink that came with the printer. Its there but it looks like a hologram....


What printer? you need to print a photo quality setting and tell the printer your using Photo paper.

If using a Epson Photo (not Best photo) usually works best and ultra premium Photo glossy. I also after doing my separations will change the black to a rich black if using a printer with color or 100%cmyk for a all black printer.

if the above settings give too much ink the use best photo or premium photo glossy

if your printer is pigment then it will be lighter but works equally well as dye ink


----------



## BigUncleT13 (Aug 10, 2013)

My printer is a Epson 7510.


----------



## Tabooza (Aug 12, 2013)

When u print go to print set up make sure u click ultra glossy photo paper all black and u should be good and make sure ur printing on the right side. I use Fixxon all day with my epson 1430 on stock ink the printer came with and images come out very opaque.. Remember to put the film with the sticky side or rough side to receive the ink when you print and you should be ok


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Us e setting as I recommend above using a rich black. The 7510 is a pigment printer. The 1430 is a dye printer. So the opacity doesn't compare but will work equally as well.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Big Uncle T, just a side question. Is the Epson 7510 a 8.5" x 14" printer or does can you print up to 13" x 19"?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Matt Clara (Jan 24, 2010)

With my Epson printer using ultra chrome 2 inks, when I print to glossy, the printer adds a layer of gloss optimizer unless I tell it not to. Anyone have any experience with this? On or off?


----------



## BigUncleT13 (Aug 10, 2013)

Sean, the printer will print up to 13x19. Sorry for not getting back sooner.


----------



## KillaKeem (Feb 7, 2014)

foot print said:


> Im not sure about a 50 pack. They sell rolls @ 100' I prefer the roll so I can my sheet to the length I need. Less waste just my opinion.


how is cutting your own sheets off the roll? any problems? do they curl alot after you cut them, or is there method you use to to keep them flat?


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

I use a paper cutter.. I also lean them forward and I have no feeding problems.. Leaning back like paper sometimes causes issues and won't feed right..


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

BigUncleT13 said:


> Sean, the printer will print up to 13x19. Sorry for not getting back sooner.


 
I think that was for Paul.


----------



## KillaKeem (Feb 7, 2014)

foot print said:


> I use a paper cutter.. I also lean them forward and I have no feeding problems.. Leaning back like paper sometimes causes issues and won't feed right..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app



Awesome, thanks for the tip! I can see hat problem occurring with he sheet leaning backward


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

The Epson WF 7010 feeds from the trays. I've cut from the roll, but prefer sheets. Fixxon's sells both. 

Funny think, I printed a piece of film tonight. Had a bad font or something. In Photoshop, the black ink was violet. Not matter what i did I couldn't change it. Finally changed the font to Arial Rounded MT Bold. 

Thought I'd go ahead and use the Violet Film since I printed it. It was a little difficult to expose and wash it, but it worked.


----------

